# Pontiac GTO Ram Air 6 Concept



## fca719 (Oct 17, 2004)

Does anybody knows whether there will be a body kit to transform a regular GTO in a Ram Air 6?

SEMA Pictures of the car can be seen at http://fast-autos.net/features/04sema/gm/index2.html


----------

